# Improv dat poetry



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

For whenever you're too lazy to work something serious but you feel like messing around anyways. I'll start off with a simple haiku.

Procrastination.
Wow, that's five syllables long.
And that is seven.

I'll be back later with more improvisational genius, I promise. But for now, you people go ahead.


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll do a haiku.
But what were the rules again?
Okay, I'm finished.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

won't turn the lights on
dark inside dark outside dark
because it's night duh


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

nádej said:


> won't turn the lights on
> dark inside dark outside dark
> because it's night duh


Haha that's cute.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

First: five syllables.
And second, here are seven.




















...shit, I forgot these.


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't need someone who'll make it better,
I just need someone who'll understand that
I can be a bit bitter behind the smiles and words,
when myself and reality seem worlds apart,
And that when someone asks, "Is something wrong?"
I give a start - say, "No, not at all," because
I know, had I the will power, I'd will the wrong away.
(But it drains so quickly - maybe there never was
a reservoir quite fit to hold the fucks I should give?)
Then, I begin to grin and make a point of being careless,
laughing too much and tomorrow I'll finish this.

Lost momentum. I've never actually completed a decent poem before. This isn't thaat serious, I actually want it to be a verse in something larger... But I figured I'd try to get some ideas for this verse down now. The "fucks I should give" line probably won't be in the final version lmao. All of my poems sound like narratives. Oh well, I'll roll with it.


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey there Red Death Nine.
Can I make a suggestion?
Let's just do Haikus.


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

"A Haiku about getting out of bed:
No No No No No
No No No No No No No
No No No No No"


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

Walk a mile in my shoes, 
While speaking haikus,
And if you so choose,
Drink all of my booze,
And while you peruse,
That mile in my shoes,
I left you some clues,
The path not to loose.


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

So you want competition,
Is that your volition,
Just take a few seconds, re-think your decision,
With utmost precision,
Review your position,
And tell me if you want a verbal collision


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

What?! Only Haikus?!
Such limitations on me
You will not impose.

Now watch, as I use 
StraightCrushin as a pin cushion, throwing caution to the wind, 
committin' verbal perforation with phrasing razor thin,
You know what they say, that words cut deeper than swords, well
I've got him diced up like a ripe tomato on a cuttin' board,
and I bet you're floored, where's the Ragu stored?
'Cause you're gettin' cooked tonight, there's no doubt,
you're ready for the sauce like Sasha Grey's mouth,
What?

And speaking of verbal collisions,
your poetry's like a seven car pileup at a faulty intersection -
It converges to a point, yes, but only due to lack of direction;
The aftermath is plainly visible, but the impact avoided detection;
The gnarled frames like abstract art seem, to those with a skewed predilection;
But to most people looking on at the wreckage,
it seems like a scene that they'd rather not be in.

Thank you Earl Sweatshirt and Mark Grist.


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

There's much to be done
yet very little will to spare.
I could be out in the rain
catching my death, or
watching life pass me by with
each turn of a page.
I could be burning a meal
or sipping some tea;
it's imported, which makes me
feel self-important.
I could use my fancy pen
to write a letter
of fancier proportions
to a loving friend
or to my friendly lover.
There is much for me
to conquer and make mine but
instead I am here
in my bed and on PerC
improvising poetry.


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

my fingers and nose 
freezin' with the ease-in
to improv poetreason

I skew my hat 45 degrees to the side
jazz hands this joint
say "I'm out now" and sliiiide


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

döden said:


> my fingers and nose
> freezin' with the ease-in
> to improv poetreason
> 
> ...


Haha. One time for Doden. Yoo.


----------



## Foibleful (Oct 2, 2012)

I love poetry
Like lights from a Christmas tree
Colorful words shine


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

StraightCrushin said:


> So you want competition,
> Is that your volition,
> Just take a few seconds, re-think your decision,
> With utmost precision,
> ...


_A collision indeed, 
So I ask we proceed, 
Cause the rhyme must be freed,
Like a plant from a seed,

If you do it, take heed,
Don't spit barbs till ya bleed,
Or talk about objects, 
For which you hold greed
_


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

*
Oceanic Lumberjack*

in exchange for the fish
an imposter sandwich on rye
chicken feed on the pavement
biggest fool of all time
shooting beers off the fence
I'm expecting the best
an octopus in the woods
slithering mad with an axe
chopping down every tree
see what I mean
it's time to run along now
stab my pen into the ground now
flannel crab straight from the sand
lumberjacks with venomous glands

ohjfoi090wf 0jw09 -E++++=========_______YIG908


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

SEI turd floating in my brain
INFP thoughts in Americaine driving me insane
can't seem to choose a theory to live my life by
this is the new religion, showing everyone you're a curmudgeon
love is still the only answer, so why do we question
when our time and existence should be based on happiness, not diagnosis
this is why we weep, this is why we feel pain
our thoughts point fingers on who's insane
Darwin once said, "it's the name of the game"
but the ones who are driven insane
are the ones who gain the fame, and lose it.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Improvising poetry is a form
of expression, I suppose, 
even if I can't edit this 
poem over and over 
and over until each
comma, syllable, space,
breath is honed and 
perfected to my standards.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Perfect won't work it
Tweak it to distinguish 
Then relinquish


----------

